# My First Lamb was born!!!  (PICS)



## boykin2010 (Feb 6, 2011)

My first lamb was born sometime late last night!  For those of you that remember my other discussion about my ewe i thought was about to have a baby,  My other ewe had this baby!  I didnt even know she was pregnant.  Her udder is half of the size of my other ewe i had been talking about. I woke up this morning and went to feed the sheep and i only saw 4 walking around and i started freaking out because i couldnt find the 5th ewe.  So i went and looked in the barn and there she was with her lamb.  She is solid brown with a little brown on her forehead. It is a girl and she weighs about 5 or 6 pounds.  The mother is doing a great job and dried her off and is letting her drink!  I am so excited as this is my first lamb ever!!!! The mother is mostly katahdin with a little bit of barbado in her bloodline i think.  The father is a purebred barbado. 

Let me know if you think of any good names to give to her.  I am trying to think of a good name!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 6, 2011)

thank you do you have any ideas for names?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 6, 2011)

I do biblical names for my goats. Do you have any type of theme or anything?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cute! How about Surprise?


----------



## theawesomefowl (Feb 6, 2011)

When my little sis and I saw that photo we both said "awwwww" at the same time! So cute!
Congratulations, boykin!
I am planning on naming my sheep Zillah and Adah, Bibical names. Maybe you could call this lamb Rachel? Or I like Surprise! or Surprisa!


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 6, 2011)

Surpise would definately be a good name for her.  I cant describe how happy i was when i walked in the shelter and she was standing there.  It was one of the best moments of my life.

The family and i will have to decide on a name though.  WE have just been calling her cutie.  lol


----------



## edit77 (Mar 9, 2011)

How about the name NOVA. The birth of a new star.


----------

